# مسااااااااعده عاااااجله تكفوووون



## سـعـودي05 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

انا طالب مستجد وماتخصصت وطلب مني اني اكتب عن التخصص اللي ابغاه باللغه الانقليزيه بليز اذا احد يقدر يساعدني ويجيب لي معلومات عن الهندسه الصناعيه وياريت تكون المعلومات عن الاسئله هذي 

1. what sort of problems do engineers in your field typically work on,
2. what is the typical project length,
3. what sort of companies hire engineers in your field,
4. how many engineers are there in your field,
5. what is the name of the professional society in your field,
6. what does the job market look like for engineers in your field?


بليز ساعدوني لازم اقدم البحث يوم السبت ولا تروح علي الدرجه


----------



## صناعي1 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

اطلع على الموضوع: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=62919
ان شاء الله يفيدك، و ما تضيع الدرجة


----------



## لوكوربوزييه ـ (2 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع مهم جدا


----------

